# Notion 6.5 warning



## nilblo (May 26, 2019)

Since last update for Notion 6.5.470, handwriting doesn´t work anymore.
My preferred tool for composition has been rendered useless by some programmer at Presonus. The answer I´ve got from support is that "We are are looking into this".
They have been looking into this for some 8 weeks now. Well - don´t exhaust yourselves at Presonus, after all - who the heck uses handwriting anyway, when composing?? 
iOS version of Notion still works but I guess it´s just a matter of time before they scrap that function in iOS too. I have been a Studio One and Notion user - not anymore...


----------

